# Udostępnianie internetu - pytanie/problem

## calif

Witam!

Na moim cudownym Gentoo mam internet z iPlus'a.

Chciałbym udostępnić go w całym domu, tzn. podłączyć tego kompa pod router, wysyłać do routera internet, a router miałby wysyłać neta do podłączony komputerów.

CZY da się tak zrobić?

Jeśli TAK, to jak? Od czego zacząć? Za co się zabrać i czy jest to bardzo trudne?

Proszę o szybkie odpowiedzi, pozdrawiam! 

calif

 :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Ze złej sstrony się zabierasz za to. To Twój komputer musi stać się routerem. Da się zrobić i nie jest bardzo trudne. Poczytaj http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/home-router-howto.xml

----------

## soban_

Po wpisaniu w google iplus router na pierwszej stronie mozna natrafic na cos-takiego. Szczerze wolalbym miec routera, zamiast robic go ze swojego komputera (no chyba ze i tak chodzi on 24h/dobe lub inny sensowny powod jakis masz) - to oczywiscie mozesz zrobic to na bazie Gentoo ;-).

----------

## timor

Odpalałem już iPlusa na routerze z portem USB - też fajnie działało  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Ja tylko routera ze sferie na USB odpalalem, pomimo malych problemow (z konfiguracja) dziala bardzo dobrze. Wazne jest chyba (przynajmniej tak w przypadku sferi bylo) odpowiednie dopasowanie modemu (tego na USB) do odpowiedniego routera. @timor jaki to byl sprzet w Twoim przypadku?

----------

## timor

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> ...@timor jaki to byl sprzet w Twoim przypadku?

 

Trochę droższe pudełko... Fortigate 30B/50B - z OS'em na bazie Linux'a.

----------

## SlashBeast

OpenWRT chyba wspiera jako-tako iPlusa i podobne cuda, jest garsc routerow gdzie openwrt smiga i posiada port usb.

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> OpenWRT chyba wspiera jako-tako iPlusa i podobne cuda, jest garsc routerow gdzie openwrt smiga i posiada port usb.

 

Mhm, a czy nie bedzie zadnych problemow z obsluga sterownikow od modemu? Ewentualnie cos konkretniej bys mogl polecic z tych routerow - pytam tak z ciekawosci, bo byc moze inaczej mozna bylo to rozwiazac ze sferia... a co z innymi operatorami typu oragne?

----------

## SlashBeast

banalne do znalezienia w google, przeciez nie bede za Ciebie szukal tego. OpenWRT to 100% linux, wiec pewnie kazdy operator zabangla, roznica to tylko ustawienia ppp.

----------

## calif

Mam iPlusa wbudowanego w netbook'a.  :Smile: 

----------

